# Respondus LockDown Browser



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi i currently became an IT teacher at the University of Ottawa. There we use a program called Respondus Lock Down Browser.

Now i've over heard that there is a security hole in the program to allow students to cheat that i am not aware of. I was wondering if anyone knew about the security hole and could possibly help me patch up the flaw in the program.

I am aware of it but unfortunatly i have not been able to use the hole myself because i do not know what it is

thanks


----------



## lavagolemking (Dec 22, 2007)

Simple. Use another computer, run the program inside a virtual machine, change the name of the main executable for the program you want to use (example: aim.exe becomes explorer.exe and it's allowed to run again), read notes off paper, and many more. I don't personally see any point in using this in place of just monitoring the test site, and if you already are, then there is no point in having students use a computer for the test. Especially not if you're teaching any kind of computer science or IT. If you press some restrictive piece of software on computer science classes, then you are going to have people working around it. No offense, but if you want to control what goes on at an exam site, watch it yourself; don't leave that up to some kiosk browser.

By the way, how are you aware of the hole if you don't know what it is?


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

Post removed by ADMIN. I would suggest a review of the forum rules for this 9th grader.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Zeroday said:


> Post removed by ADMIN. I would suggest a review of the forum rules for this 9th grader.


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, I'm really sorry - Didn't mean to get on your bad side, was only trying to help!

Can you please redirect me to the rules section - I will read it closely. 

Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Zeroday said:


> Okay, I'm really sorry - Didn't mean to get on your bad side, was only trying to help!
> 
> Can you please redirect me to the rules section - I will read it closely.
> 
> Thanks


You'll find the rules here:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## Zeroday (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you.

I guess you think that was Hacking?

I read the rules, and that is as close as I think that you were talking about.

I'm sorry.

There is ethical hacking though, and I will be making a post about it in controversial part of the forum.

Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Who determines what is ethical? 

Since we can't, any and all posts regarding any kind of hacking will be removed.


----------



## lavagolemking (Dec 22, 2007)

You said in your original post which was removed "I hate security and being denied.I love exploiting things to gain privileges to be able to do what I want."? I don't think one can consider this to be ethical hacking by any reasonable stretch of the imagination. I'm not really revealing any zero-day exploits because 1/3 of the people I speak to mention using another computer, and the rest of my comments aren't going to crash/hijack anyone's machine. Your comments suggested a means of (albeit easily) stealing security credentials for your own personal use which is not ethical.


----------

